# cleaned my "screen" door today



## RachAnn in NW Okla (Aug 28, 2002)

we have a glass 'screen' door.....there is no screen to it just the metal frame around it and glass top to bottom, side to side....

well up high are always 'forehead marks' and adult fingerprints.....mid level are kiddo fingerprints and face smudges.....down at the very bottom are puppy marks, licks, nose smudges, etc....

I dont routinely clean it because the family just messes it up and it makes me mad but recently it has been bugging me so I cleaned it today.....

I am stunned at the "it doesnt even look like there is a door there" type of feeling!!!!!

my hint for cleaning windows is to go side to side on the inside (so nobody sees the booty shake) then up and down on the outside.....if you ONLY go in these directions, then you will know which side still has the streaks!!!!

Rachel


----------



## Sumer (May 24, 2003)

.....if you ONLY go in these directions, then you will know which side still has the streaks!!!!


Duhh...Im stunned...26 years of housekeeping and window washing... and I never thought of this...Its so simple too

~~Sumer


----------



## RachAnn in NW Okla (Aug 28, 2002)

I always find that somewhere I did a streaky swirl....so then I have to rewipe both sides reminding myself left to right on this side and up and down on the other.....

I was shown what a booty shake looks like when in college and a professor was reminding the class (education majors) what it looks like to a class when you erase a chalkboard with quick side to side strokes (she did this on purpose and exaggerated!) it wasnt pretty.....

well since I live in town and on a fairly busy street, I always think about how I dont want anyone driving by with me quickly wiping the outside of my door with side to side motions!!! so the side to sid is reserved for the inside and the up/down for the outside....AND I never have to worry about "did I do up/down inside or side/side....hmmm"

BTW it wasnt my original thought...I picked it up somewhere!----and the window is dirty/smudged already again...up higher for adult prints, midlevel for DD ones and down lower for DS prints....and the very bottom from puppy prints! why oh why did I bother!

Rachel


----------



## ldc (Oct 11, 2006)

I wash some loose screen that I have in the washer. At the door to the back porch I've thumbtacked up a loose piece of screen, even tho the porch is screened in. I live in mosquito heaven! Anyway, the loose one gets dusty really quickly, so I wash it. ldc


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

After trying to fight a losing battle with my 6 year old DD keeping the sliding glass door clean with a spray bottle of glass cleaner and a wad of newspaper....I went to the automotive dept. of the dreaded Wallyworld and bought a small window cleaning squeegee less than $1 and it has a scrubber side and a squeegee on the reverse. It is great !!


----------

